# Health Insurance



## Brian Johns (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm just curious as hell. What do the full time martial arts instructors do as far as securing health insurance for themselves ?

Just so you know, I'm not comtemplating going into full time martial arts instructorship. I'm just curious.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 26, 2003)

I think its lke any other small business or contractor, or personal insurance.  Very expensive.  Most people I know in this situation either don't have coverage, or they get it through their spouses employment.  I work for a very small company (3 people including me) we are hiring but we aren't at the stage yet where we can provide insurance.  I do get a health insurance reimbursement however which pays for me to be added to my wifes plan.

Andy


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2003)

AFLAC!!!!!!!!

Sorry, couldn't resist.

Palusut


----------



## arnisador (Jun 26, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Thread moved.
> 
> -Arnisador
> -MT Admin- *



Uh, to where ? I may be slow today.  

Brian


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey I figured out where the thread is !! Never mind. 

Brian


----------



## arnisador (Jun 27, 2003)

The *School Management* forum, but I left a redirect in the original forum.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Seig (Jun 30, 2003)

I don't have an exact link or company in mind, but it occurs to me that there are several companies out there that will offer group rate insurance to small companines.  They put you in something similiar to a co-op to get you rates like that.  If a group were seriously interested, I know someone that could even maybe put someting together like that.  It bears looking into.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 4, 2003)

Is there nothing through NAPMA?


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 4, 2003)

You can get good coverage at not soooo bad prices often if you know where to look, and how to go about it.
For instance, look up Blue cross, and request a 'non group plan' and pick from the groups listed there. You can get pretty good insurance like that.

The company I used to work for paid $166.76 per week for insurance for us.  That was for Blue Cross.  I tried to bargain with them to let me buy my own, and split 1/2 the savings, but they coudn't get as low as they got, if people did it on there own........jeesh!


----------



## lvwhitebir (Jul 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Is there nothing through NAPMA? *



Nope, although members have requested it.  I don't know if they're working on it or not.  I wonder if MAIA has anything.

WhiteBirch


----------

